# Water Pump 2 Gallon Accumulator Tank



## klindsay

For 28 FRLS 5th Wheel

To eliminate water pump pulsations & hammering I installed a 2 gallon accumulator or pressure tank. The tank pressure is set at 15 psi and will produce about 1/2 gallon of water delivery prior to the pump cycling.










Accumulator Tank & Frame

Accumulator Tank 20 inch hose connections & moved city water inlet TEE

Tank Installed with out restraint member

Tank Installed with restraint member


----------



## Sigearny

klindsay,
Very nice mod That is a biger tank than I had planned. How did it work?


----------



## klindsay

The biggest factor in eliminating water hammer was the relocation of the city water inlet tee







. The accumulator tank stops the constant cycling of the water pump







. I can get almost a half gallon of cycle time without the pump coming on. When the pump does come on it will cycle until the tank is refilled. Now when the pump does comes I can barely here it







. Before the mods you could be one campsite away and hear the pump, quite embarssing especially when using the toilet in the middle of the night. shy


----------



## CamperAndy

I installed a 5 gallon tank and you can mount it horizontally as the bladder does not care which way it pushes. I also set the bladder pressure to just above the pump on switch point. This way the tank almost completely empties before the pump turns on and gives the maximum volume. Mine will run for maybe 45 seconds before the pump cycles and that is at least 4 flushes.

I am not sure how the tee relocation cuts your noise. The accumulator tank I installed makes mine almost silent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Andy... you have a model number and location (hopefully online) to buy this?

Looks like something I can do during my next camping trip.


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Andy... you have a model number and location (hopefully online) to buy this?
> 
> Looks like something I can do during my next camping trip.
> [snapback]110636[/snapback]​


I got it at Lowe's for about $40 in Aug 04. It is held in place with two straps that go through two metal strap guides on each end. Actual time to do the mod was only about 45 minutes, once I got all the parts together..


----------



## klindsay

CamperAndy said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy... you have a model number and location (hopefully online) to buy this?
> 
> Looks like something I can do during my next camping trip.
> [snapback]110636[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at Lowe's for about $40 in Aug 04. It is held in place with two straps that go through two metal strap guides on each end. Actual time to do the mod was only about 45 minutes, once I got all the parts together..
> [snapback]110744[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The 2 Gallon tank also came from Lowes $49.00. Refer to the drawing for the 28 FRLS 5th wheel installation.


----------



## klindsay

CamperAndy said:


> I installed a 5 gallon tank and you can mount it horizontally as the bladder does not care which way it pushes. I also set the bladder pressure to just above the pump on switch point. This way the tank almost completely empties before the pump turns on and gives the maximum volume. Mine will run for maybe 45 seconds before the pump cycles and that is at least 4 flushes.
> 
> I am not sure how the tee relocation cuts your noise. The accumulator tank I installed makes mine almost silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110621[/snapback]​


Andy,
The city water pipe on the 5er crosses frame members and lays on the underbelly covering of the trailer and serves as a drum head for resonance. Because this pipe is directly connected to the pump their is no opportunity for damping. The damping now occurs across the short flexible tubing working in conjunction with the water mass within the tubing.

In your picture it looks like your city water connection is already connected through a flex hose. Also it is hard to tell if their is PEX tubing coming directly off from the pump.

City Water TEE moved, 28 FRLS 5th wheel


----------



## PDX_Doug

Nice mod, klindsay.

So, acoustically speaking, does this eliminate the need for vibration damping at the pump itself? Or is that still neccesary to really get it quiet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## klindsay

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice mod, klindsay.
> 
> So, acoustically speaking, does this eliminate the need for vibration damping at the pump itself? Or is that still neccesary to really get it quiet?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]110898[/snapback]​


Doug, everything adds up, the relocation of the TEE as well as the pipe insulation. In my 5th wheel the order in which I did the mods is as follows:
1. Added pipe installation - modest gains








2. Added 2 gallon tank - noise is non existent until pump comes on and re-charges the tank. Wife found the noise still objectionable








3. Moved the TEE as last resort - During re-charge time noise is barely discernable, you really have to listen hard









By the way I don't think a 5 gallon tank will fit in the 5ers. Also as a recommendation for the 5th wheels I would try moving the TEE first. The tank does more to preserve pump / pressure switch life.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the info Andy...I'm off to Lowes this weekend.


----------



## Thor

Awesome Job









I just lined everything with SM board and layed my tank on it's side.

Thor


----------

